# daos



## gailo (31. Okt 2009)

Hi Leute ich hab nen Zeitliches und inhaltliches problem.

Aufgabenstellung ist mit eclipse ein datenbank zugriff auf eine oracle Datenbank zu erstellen. Mein problem ist das ich kein erklärendes tutorial finde in dem ich das ganze thema mal lernen kann. Würde mich freuen wenn jmd eins hat oder folgendes erklären kann bzw nen Tipp für nen tutorial geben kann.

eine beispielmethode wo der zugriff auf die Datenbank dargestellt wird. Muss das für jede Methode gemacht werden?

Wie kann ich select insert update delete reinbekommen und wo muss das gemacht werden, wie bekomme ich den inhalt von der Tabelle zB ein Buch aus medium in eine variable. (Konstruktor ist vorhanden). Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen ich weiss nicht mehr wirklich weiter.

thx im vorraus


----------



## Final_Striker (31. Okt 2009)

vllt solltest du mal deine such-fähigkeiten verbessern ;-)

OracleDatabaseJava Tutorial


----------



## gailo (31. Okt 2009)

dank dir anscheinend muss ic da echt mal besser googeln


----------

